# pcos and egg sharing



## donnaw (Jan 21, 2010)

Hey ladies x I have pcos and went for consultation today to begin egg sharing as the recipient pays for the cost of my treatment  I went to CRGW and they seem fab anyone been in through the same? Xxx start blood tests 2nd may- v exciting xxx


----------



## hoping :) (Feb 3, 2010)

Congrats on being accepted/starting egg share  

I do believe all clinics asses pcos clients to check they are suitable for egg share... Which u are! 

Good luck for ur bloods, not long now xx


----------



## Tina xx (Aug 30, 2006)

Hey hun, fab news that you have been accepted for Egg Sharing     I was turned down by Care Northampton as I have PCOS, but I've been accepted by another clinic and I'm due to have egg collection on Wednesday        Feel free to ask any questions, I may not be able to answer them, but can be someone to chat to   

Tina xx


----------

